# Praesentation zum Thema WTP und Eclipse



## Thomas Darimont (7. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

 Hier findet ihr eine nette Praesentation zur Entwicklung von Web-Anwendungen mit dem Web Tools Plugin unter Eclipse.
http://dev2dev.bea.com/2005/09/EclipseWorld-wtp-talk.pdf

 Gruss Tom


----------

